# System pressurization - valve leak?



## thedon986 (May 3, 2019)

Hi all,

First time I've had to turn on a sprinkler system in the spring and I'm trying to figure out if I have a valve that's not closing. After I pressurized I was running the zones and after shutting down a valve was still making a noise. More like a hissing noise so turn the flush screw and flushed the valve and that seemed to help. Then I got really curious and turned off the water at the PVB. After leaving it for a few minutes I slowly turned it back on to hear the water rushing and filling up the line again. This worried me that it wasn't holding pressure. Should I be concerned about a leaking valve/diaphragm? Should I expect the diaphragm to stay seated if I just turn the ball valve at the PVB off, without opening any valves? Also, when opening the valve back up at the PVB i get short spurt of water coming out of zone 1 which then dies down. I am hoping that is just the diaphragm reseating itself but not sure. A little paranoid about a leak at this point and not sure if the run of pipe should actually be holding that pressure or not. Any advice would be great.


----------

